# UPDATE- Went into Rescue with TGRR 8 Year Old Male in NC



## GoldenMum

There is a sweet 8 year old golden who has found himself needing a new home due to know fault of his own. He is currently living outside, but is good with other dogs and people. Supposedly UTD on shots and HW. He has been an inside dog. He is a product of divorce. I don't even know his name yet, but I know he needs someone to really love him!


----------



## Cpc1972

Poor thing. I hope he finds a home.


----------



## Harleysmum

He's lovely. What's his name?


----------



## swishywagga

Poor boy, praying he gets the home he deserves.


----------



## Karen519

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum: What a BEAUTIFUL boy!! Do you think the Golden Rescues will take him? Perhaps someone on the forum is looking for a sweetheart. Do you have anymore info on him. I can't STAND to think of a dog living outside!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

He's such a good looking boy.

Looking forward to your update about him.


----------



## jennretz

He has the saddest eyes. I hope he finds a home.


----------



## GoldenMum

His name is Chevy, and here is all I know....

He's neutered, 8 years old, up to date on vaccines. Friendly to dogs and humans. On heartworm prevention I think, the lady said we'd need to ask the vet. Owner got him 6 years ago when a client of mine rescued him after he was hit by a car. Client placed him with this lady. He's been living outdoors the last years. Now she's moving and says she can't take him.

I believe TGRR will take him after labor day, tryin to make sure he is safe till then. Looking for a local foster.


----------



## KathyL

He is beautiful and deserves a real home with love.


----------



## KathyL

Any news on Chevy? I hope you've been able to find a foster for him.


----------



## Karen519

*GoldenMum*

Praying you can find a foster for him and that TGRR takes him!!
Chevy is such a cute name! Bet he hates living outside, after having had a home!


----------



## GoldenMum

Quick update, TGRR will take Chevy after labor day....holidays are always tough to get a foster. So that is wonderful! I also spoke with Chevy's Mom, and she will sign him over, horray! He will stay with her until TGRR can intake him. I will pick him up and take him to their vet after the holiday. He is safe where he is, although not inside one move is probably better than turning his world upside down twice. Will update when there is any news...


----------



## KathyL

This is good news. You're doing a lot of good work this summer!!


----------



## Karen519

*GoldenMum*



GoldenMum said:


> Quick update, TGRR will take Chevy after labor day....holidays are always tough to get a foster. So that is wonderful! I also spoke with Chevy's Mom, and she will sign him over, horray! He will stay with her until TGRR can intake him. I will pick him up and take him to their vet after the holiday. He is safe where he is, although not inside one move is probably better than turning his world upside down twice. Will update when there is any news...


GoldenMum: Both you and TGRR are just wonderful! I am SO HAPPY for Chevy. I bet he will be adopted very fast! Thank you for all you do!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Wonderful update, thanks GoldenMum!

Thank you for helping Chevy and all the others you have helped this year.


----------



## Karen519

*Chevy*

Can't wait until TGRR takes Chevy. Hate to think of him outside!


----------



## Karen519

*Chevy*

Is TGRR still taking Chevy after Labor day? Hope so, I Think of him alot!!


----------



## KathyL

I've thought about Chevy too. I hope his vet visit went well and a good home is found for him.


----------



## GoldenMum

Just a quick update, not a great one. I had asked his owner for vet records, was told he was UTD on everything. This poor boy was taken in by this woman when he was hit by a car in front of her house. He was also HW positive. He wouldn't stay in her invisible fence, so he was banned to an outdoor kennel. I got the vet records and realized Chevy hasn't been to the vet in over 3 years, so he is overdue on all shots, and his "WONDERFUL" owner has left him outside without any HW protection. If he is HW positive, not sure the rescue will take him. He is awfully old to put through HW treatment. Please keep Chevy in your thoughts and prayers, we cannot even talk to intake (all on vacation) until at least Tuesday. I cannot tell you how angry I am at his owner, and sad for Chevy having to have lived his life this way.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I am really sorry to hear this, poor Chevy. 

If he turns out to be HW positive, maybe one of the other NC GR Rescues will take him. When CFGRR was operating, we had several HW positive Seniors come in, they were older than Chevy. They did well with treatment and had no problems afterwards, most of them only had a mild case of HW though. 

Prayers he is negative.


----------



## Pilgrim123

It's really sad the owner felt she had to lie. I don't understand what would make someone do that, let alone what leads someone to treat a rescue so badly. Poor old Chevy. It's time he had some good times with better owners.


----------



## KathyL

GoldenMum I know you are angry and rightfully so. I hope and pray Chevy is not HW positive. I wonder how many dogs are "rescued" only to find themselves in the same situation as Chevy. Chevy is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## 3 goldens

That face! How could anyone look at that face and deny vet visits, heartworm prevention, etc. When my husband's company sold out and many were laid off and out of work for ages, we NEVER EVER went a single month with heartworm prevention for our dogs. We got behind on house payments, had to drop the life insurance we had had for several years, but our dogs were protected and fed decent, thonot great, food.

I hope and pray this sweet boy is NOT HW positive. I watched my Honey girl gor thru the treatment at 1 1/2 (positive when we adopted her) and it is not nice.


----------



## Karen519

*Chevy*

so sorry that Chevy has had such a very sad life! Praying that one of the rescues will take him even if he is HW positive. Perhaps if people would donate to the rescue for his treatment, that would help.


----------



## Merlins mom

I can't imagine Triad wouldn't take because he's HW positive. That's not an abnormal situation in rescue. He's not too old to go through the treatment if he is fairly healthy. If he's not, they can get him healthy and then start the hw treatment.

In rescue situations I have learned, unfortunately, that about 80% of owners lie about the state of their dogs health. 

Poor boy, hopefully he only has a few more days before he's safe.




GoldenMum said:


> Just a quick update, not a great one. I had asked his owner for vet records, was told he was UTD on everything. This poor boy was taken in by this woman when he was hit by a car in front of her house. He was also HW positive. He wouldn't stay in her invisible fence, so he was banned to an outdoor kennel. I got the vet records and realized Chevy hasn't been to the vet in over 3 years, so he is overdue on all shots, and his "WONDERFUL" owner has left him outside without any HW protection. If he is HW positive, not sure the rescue will take him. He is awfully old to put through HW treatment. Please keep Chevy in your thoughts and prayers, we cannot even talk to intake (all on vacation) until at least Tuesday. I cannot tell you how angry I am at his owner, and sad for Chevy having to have lived his life this way.


----------



## GoldenMum

Merlins mom said:


> I can't imagine Triad wouldn't take because he's HW positive. That's not an abnormal situation in rescue. He's not too old to go through the treatment if he is fairly healthy. If he's not, they can get him healthy and then start the hw treatment.
> 
> In rescue situations I have learned, unfortunately, that about 80% of owners lie about the state of their dogs health.
> 
> Poor boy, hopefully he only has a few more days before he's safe.


I didn't think before I stated that, I have known some rescues (not TGRR) who feel a senior that is HW+ is too much to take on. I was angry and should have counted to 100 before I posted!:doh:


----------



## Merlins mom

I know that feeling GoldenMum!!  

So Triad is aware of this dog now? Have they been in touch with the owner? Sorry, I might have missed a few responses about that in this thread.


----------



## GoldenMum

Merlins mom said:


> I know that feeling GoldenMum!!
> 
> So Triad is aware of this dog now? Have they been in touch with the owner? Sorry, I might have missed a few responses about that in this thread.


They are aware, said they will possibly take him after the holiday....I am going to approach them again on Tuesday. I was originally told he was UTD on shots and HW. No, they have not reached out to the owner...she has been in contact with me.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I hope everything works out for him. 

Thank you again GoldenMum for everything you've done for him and all the other Goldens you've helped this year. I know you've helped several other breeds too, Thank you. You're a god send to all of them.


----------



## swishywagga

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I hope everything works out for him.
> 
> Thank you again GoldenMum for everything you've done for him and all the other Goldens you've helped this year. I know you've helped several other breeds too, Thank you. You're a god send to all of them.


Perfectly said, you are such a very special person!.


----------



## Karen519

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum: Thanks so much for going to bat for this sweet boy! I'm glad that you are contacting the rescue about him, again.

You are a dog angel!!


----------



## Karen519

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum

Anymore news?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm also wondering how things are progressing for Chevy.


----------



## GoldenMum

I have reached out to TGRR, but have not heard anything back, all paws crossed here!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

The waiting is really hard isn't it? I hope everything works for Chevy.


----------



## nolefan

Bless you Dawn.


----------



## KathyL

Hoping that TGRR takes Chevy in so he can begin a new life. Thanks so much for trying to help Chevy.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Watching and hoping that this special boy can be taken in by someone soon!


----------



## Karen519

*Chevy*

Praying so hard that TGRR will help Chevy!!


----------



## GoldenMum

Drum roll please.........TGRR is awesome! Tomorrow I will go down and meet Chevy, and get some better pictures! Next Wednesday I will pick him up, and he will go to TGRR's vet! Chevy, my boy, I see better days ahead for you!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

GoldenMum, you are amazing! That you for all you are doing for these very precious Goldens.

I am certain that Chevy will find a loving home ... someone is just waiting for him!


----------



## GoldenMum

Tosh's Legacy said:


> GoldenMum, you are amazing! That you for all you are doing for these very precious Goldens.
> 
> I am certain that Chevy will find a loving home ... someone is just waiting for him!


You are right, the perfect home is waiting for this boy, will update tomorrow night with pics!


----------



## KathyL

I heard that drumroll all the way up here in Milwaukee. You are beyond amazing and TGRR is pretty nice too. This is a step in the right direction for Chevy!!


----------



## GoldenMum

All paws crossed that he is HW-!!!!


----------



## Merlins mom

GoldenMum said:


> Drum roll please.........TGRR is awesome! Tomorrow I will go down and meet Chevy, and get some better pictures! Next Wednesday I will pick him up, and he will go to TGRR's vet! Chevy, my boy, I see better days ahead for you!


Excellent news!! WTG GoldenMum!! Thanks so much for helping this boy!! He'll be on to better people, places and things!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Fantastic news!

Chevy is one very lucky boy to have you helping him.


----------



## GoldenMum

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Fantastic news!
> 
> Chevy is one very lucky boy to have you helping him.


He is very lucky that TGRR is helping him, I am excited to see him this afternoon!


----------



## Karen519

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum: God Bless you and TGRR!!! Are you going to be his foster?


----------



## GoldenMum

Karen519 said:


> GoldenMum: God Bless you and TGRR!!! Are you going to be his foster?


Not this one Karen, I am leaving on Friday for a wonderful trip around Switzerland with my family!


----------



## swishywagga

GoldenMum said:


> Not this one Karen, I am leaving on Friday for a wonderful trip around Switzerland with my family!


I hope you have the most amazing time!


----------



## KathyL

You've certainly earned a break and Switzerland sounds very nice. Hopefully Chevy will have a clean bill of health at the Vet's on Wednesday.


----------



## GoldenMum

Well Heavy Chevy is very sweet. He is in desperate need of a spa day, and a diet, probably 20lbs. overweight. But he is all Golden in personalty, so glad this boy is getting a break!


----------



## KathyL

So he has some love handles, he's still handsome. It's probably his Old Roy diet and no exercise. The little you can see of his teeth looks good. Hopefully in a few weeks he will begin to know the good life.


----------



## Karen519

*Dawn*

Dawn: Praying you and your family have the very best time!

Chevy is beautiful!!! Chevy is with Triad Golden Retriever Rescue, in N.C., everyone!
http://www.tgrr.org/


----------



## GoldenMum

Well Chevy is on his way to a better life, I dropped him at the vet and he will get a spa visit and an update on his medical. I pray he is HW-, and if that is the case he will get a new home quickly. He was happy to see me, and loved riding in the car. No pics, I had to fly down and back as work is crazy today!


----------



## KathyL

You flew down to take him to the vet? That's dedication! Chevy knows he has someone who truly cares and wants to help him, that's why he was happy to see you!!


----------



## Karen519

*Chevy*



GoldenMum said:


> Well Chevy is on his way to a better life, I dropped him at the vet and he will get a spa visit and an update on his medical. I pray he is HW-, and if that is the case he will get a new home quickly. He was happy to see me, and loved riding in the car. No pics, I had to fly down and back as work is crazy today!


Thank you for taking care of Chevy! Please keep us posted. 
Will he have a foster?


----------



## GoldenMum

I am sure they will put him in a foster to find what type of home he needs, he sure is a cuddly boy!


----------



## KathyL

Has anyone heard anything on Chevy since he went into rescue?


----------



## mylissyk

Did the rescue rename him? I think he may be Tigger.

TGRR Available Dogs


----------



## KathyL

mylissyk said:


> Did the rescue rename him? I think he may be Tigger.
> 
> TGRR Available Dogs


 I don't think that's him because Tigger is 4 and Chevy is closer to 7 or 8 based on what GoldenMum had posted about him. I've been checking the Triad website but I think they also have a long wait list so he could be placed and never make their website. He's just one of those goldens that deserves better.


----------



## KathyL

TGRR listed a new golden named Woodrow that looks like a groomed Chevy and fits his description. I hope that's him especially since there was no mention of being HW+ which GoldenMum worried about.


----------



## KathyL

I just saw Chevy on the TGRR site -- GoldenMum was right, at 96 lbs. he is a chunk!

TGRR Available Dogs


----------



## Karen519

*Kathy*

Kathy: Chevy is just beautiful. Thanks for posting the link!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

TGRR has some great looking dogs available....... I see several I'd like to have.


----------



## jennretz

He looks so happy in that picture


----------



## GoldenMum

I am so very sorry to post this update......it is both happy and sad. 
Chevy was heartworm positive; for the second time in his with years he endured treatment. He was then adopted by a wonderful family, and definitely found LOVE! I received an email this morning that last week he had surgery for a mass on his spleen, it was a successful surgery. Chevy returned home and was recovering nicely, but when he was taken out on leash Sunday morning, he collapsed and died immediately. Either the heart worm treatment took too much out of him, or he had Hemangio...we will never know. I am wiping away tears, even though I only met the big ole bear twice...he touched my heart. I am so happy he knew a loving family, and a warm inside bed before he passed.
RIP you sweet big lug, you were a special boy and deserved so much more......


----------



## rabernet

Oh how heartbreaking. Happy for him that he found a home that adored him, but so sad for them that they lost him way too soon.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I am so sorry to read Chevy has passed, my heart goes out to his family. 
I am glad he found a family, I know he knew he was loved. 

Godspeed Chevy


----------



## KathyL

I too am heartbroken to read your post about Chevy. He won my heart and no doubt he won the heart of the family who adopted him. RIP sweet Chevy.


----------



## Harleysmum

RIP Chevy. You passed to the Rainbow Bridge as a much loved dog with people you never even met mourning your loss and respecting your life.


----------



## SunnynSey

Rest in peace sweet Chevy


----------



## swishywagga

I am so very sorry to hear about Chevy.


----------



## GoldenMum

For some reason this one hit me especially hard, I had to wear sunglasses all day at work to hide my tears. His family is distraught.....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

GoldenMum said:


> For some reason this one hit me especially hard, I had to wear sunglasses all day at work to hide my tears. His family is distraught.....



I get it, sometimes there's one that really tugs at your heart. I pulled a Sr. boy out of my County Shelter several years ago, he was in pretty rough shape. I drove him down to a town South of here where I met another Volunteer with CFGRR. He was HW positive when he came in, had his treatments, found a really great home. Few months later, he passed due to complications of being HW positive. It was so incredibly sad for me, all of the volunteers that were lucky enough to meet this sweet boy, and so heartbreaking for his family. 

I totally get how you're feeling, it's heartbreaking and so unfair. 
The only consolation you can take from this is knowing they had found a family of their own and knew they were loved before they passed. 

Too many very special angels in Heaven........


----------



## Karen519

*Chevy*

So glad that sweet Chewy knew love. So very sad!
I private msg.'d you.


----------



## KathyL

GoldenMum said:


> For some reason this one hit me especially hard, I had to wear sunglasses all day at work to hide my tears. His family is distraught.....


 You put your heart into finding a better home for Chevy, and there really was something special about him. Sometimes it's hard to understand why things happen but at least Chevy spent his final months happy and loved.


----------



## jennretz

RIP Sweet Chevy! I'm so happy you found a home where you were loved before you passed.


----------



## Karen519

*Chewy*

GoldenMum: I added Chewy to the Rainbow Bridge List.
Smooch and Snobear will take care of him!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-list/395098-2016-rainbow-bridge-list-3.html


----------

